# contrasting wood ideas please



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I will be making a hope chest soon for my oldest daughter (then two more after that for my other 2 daughters). I have been thinking that I would like to use two different wood species that contrast. I would like yalls thoughts and recommendations. 

Some species Ive considered are: curly or birdseye maple, walnut, QS sycamore, purpleheart, QS oak, maple or padauk.

All ideas are welcomed. Thanks.


Also a bit off subject. I am doing my router table and I feel like I want to add an addtional layer to the top. Would MDF (3/4") be suitable for this? The router will be used with a plate, I may add formica to the top, and the exposed sides will be painted. I just think I need more than the 3/4" plywood top that is on there now. This is the desk I am remodeling into a router table. Thanks.


----------



## Gandolf01 (Jul 29, 2010)

A nice contrast I like to use especially for ladies is walnut and Australian Lacewood.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

There was a great article in Fine Woodworking (April 2010, No. 211) about contrasting woods. It was a "dos and don'ts" kind of article with a lot of pictures and examples of nicely paired woods and some furniture examples. Send me a PM if you'd like me to scan it to you.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I was at the wood place yesterday ordering some stuff and looked at some lacewood. It was quite nice. Thanks for the idea.

Robert


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey deputy...
I kinda like the walnut/maple contrast.
I've come across some really varying grains of both, and suspect you could come up with more than two contrasting appearances by just using these two.

Heck, you could probably use only maple and still have great contrast in the pattern.

My $.02

P


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Txpaulie, and yea you might be right on the maple issue, Ive seen some that are considerably darker and varying looks. Im just not sure how long I would have to look through a stack to find juuuust what I want.

Thanks, 
Robert


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's what oak and walnut look like on a chest I did a while back....


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Padouk and Red Oak*

I have always been partial to padouk and Red Oak. Both machine real well.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Very nice work Al and Tony. That gives me ideas and something for my wife to look at.


----------



## mikro4127 (Jul 22, 2010)

I like contrasting woods! I have mixed Burled walnut and straight grain hard maple, ash & cherry, oak & cherry, just keep the walnut dust out of your lungs!


----------

